# Upgraded brakes on my 2017 Audi TTS



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

HI,
For anybody interested - I just upgraded the brake discs and pads on my 2017 Audi TTS.
When you check the online parts sellers - they show various options for front and rear discs and pads - so firstly I needed to confirm which ones were actually fitted to my car.
Luckily - one of the online sellers pointed me to the option card for my car - that has all the three letter/number codes for the options fitted to my vehicle.
This showed two options that are specific to my brakes.
1LH - this is the option code for the front discs and shows that they are 340mm diameter discs.
It also confirms that my front brake pads are 210.1mm wide x 88.6mm high
I decided to use the Brembo performance pads - part number P85 160X

I looked at various disc options - from Brembo, VAG Golf club sport discs - but settled on the drilled and grooved discs from VBT (Vagbremtechnic) - as these are all black and the hubs would look good against my black/silver alloys

2EK - this is the option code for the rear brakes - confirms that discs are 310mm diameter
It also confirms that my rear brake pads are 123mm wide x 56.2-61.2mm high
I decided to use the Brembo performance pads - part number P85 124X
Again, i chose the VBT drilled & grooved discs.

I took the car to my local German car specialist in Abu Dhabi yesterday and they fitted all the above - took them a couple of hours.
Here are some photos!









































Cheers
Steve


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

after a proper bedding-in, please tell us the result from braking performance and feeling point of view !


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> after a proper bedding-in, please tell us the result from braking performance and feeling point of view !


Yes - will do!
It was funny when I stopped at the first set of traffic lights - right after leaving the workshop.
I was surrounded by plumes of smoke rising from each wheel - as the coating on the discs burnt off!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ah ah, good you halt anyway  
I am interested especially on your feedback about the Brembo Xtra pads (particularly in front ones) and how they compare with the OEM ones (Initial bite, fading-resistance, eventual squealing&#8230


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for your detailed information regarding brake disc and pad sizes.

It's been most helpful in selecting the correct size discs and pads to order.


----------

